# South African Police Open Fire on Charging Miners 30+ Killed



## Humphrey Bogart (18 Aug 2012)

Courtesy Washington Post
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/south-africa-police-ministry-more-than-30-striking-miners-killed-in-lonmin-plc-mine-shooting/2012/08/17/26772cb0-e832-11e1-9739-eef99c5fb285_print.html



> South Africa shocked at death toll from police shooting; tensions remain high
> 
> By Associated Press,
> 
> ...




A video of the incident can be found here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meqSjgMKv-I


----------

